# Bitte löschen



## Todesklinge (7. August 2017)

*Bitte löschen*

Hat sich erledigt, danke.


----------



## Todesklinge (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Hat niemand eine Idee oder Info dazu?


----------



## 4B11T (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Ganz ehrlich: tu dir selbst den Gefallen und ziehe einen Fachanwalt/ Unternehmensberater auf diesem Gebiet zu Rate. Egal welche Tipps du in Foren bekommst, bei deinem Vorhaben ist es wichtig rechtlich 100% wasserdicht auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, ansonsten wirst du innerhalb weniger Wochen in Abmahnungen und Anzeigen ersticken, welche dich finanziell ruinieren bevor du überhaupt den ersten Cent verdient hast.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!


----------



## Todesklinge (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Wie genau nennt sich die Anwalt Fachbezeichnung?


----------



## amdahl (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Das wird wohl unters "Patentrecht" fallen.


----------



## Laudian (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Such dir am besten erst einmal einen Unternehmensberater, der auf Unternehmensgründungen spezialisiert ist.
Der kann dir dann auch etwas zu den verschiedenen Unternehmensformen etc erzählen. In der Regel sind das Juristen.

Wahrscheinlich wird der sich dann auch mit Patentrecht auskennen, ansonsten da vielleicht nochmal bei einem Anwalt für Patentrecht nachfragen.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Der Anwalt bei dem ich war, war für Medienrecht und das war irgendwie falsch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Der Anwalt bei dem ich war, war für Medienrecht und das war irgendwie falsch.



Ja, das hätte dir auch fast jeder sagen können. Dass es bei dir schon da an Verständnis mangelt, ist ein Warnzeichen. Und das sage ich nur zu deinem eigenen Schutz. Ansonsten kann ich nur dringend empfehlen, dem Rat von Laudian zu folgen. Auch IHKen oder Wirtschaftsförderungsagenturen der Kommune oder des Landes (oder private) bieten Grundlagenkurse in puncto Unternehmensgründung. Wenn du ohne entsprechendes Know-How und ohne Beratung (oder ohne auf Beratung zu hören) Geld in irgendein Projekt investierst - wirst du dieses Geld zu 99,5% nie wieder sehen. Eher reitet man sich dann noch selbst in die Insolvenz.


----------



## Todesklinge (14. August 2017)

*AW: Wortmarke (Patent) für Online Spiel + Roman*

Danke das hilft mit schon sehr weiter.
An einen Unternehmensgründer habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Damit beende ich das Thema hier und lösche alle unnötigen Infos.


----------



## Körschgen (14. August 2017)

*AW: Bitte löschen*

Wird das ganze von der gleichen Person programmiert, die auch kein HTML kann?!


----------

